# Hand Knitted "Kureyon Wrap Scarf"



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am currently offering this pattern as a free pattern on Ravelry. Its great for a Beginner Knitter who wants to develop their knit and purl stitches just a little further. You can also use Noro Mossa and Louisa Harding Fauve yarn for this project.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kureyon-wrap-scarf


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

oooh .. gorgeous .. thanks so much


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely... that yarn is beautiful for this pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx, it's lovely


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's so lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

I love your patterns and this scarf is stunning!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this. It is really lovely.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it...thanks a million!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is so pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Just so happens that I have the Kureyon yarn in my stash waiting to be knit up.

Thanks for posting this lovely pattern.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Really sharp pattern, and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

That's pretty. Had a very similar pattern and made about 5-6 of theses last Xmas. They were done on size 17 needles with chunky yarn so they were done in about a day and a half...great gifts. You'll love them. Have fun!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is lovely! Wonderful color combo, too! Thank you!


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks again. Going for colorful wool tomorrow


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, I greatly appreciate your generosity


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

oh wow! wonderful!


----------



## Gwendolyn67 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------

